# Where to find look gear online



## ymee (Oct 1, 2007)

Where can I find Look jerseys and bibs online? Any reputable sources?

Thanks


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

Also checking into Look clothing. Found stuff at www.glorycycle.com. Have ordered other things once or twice from them, no problems. Excellent customer service - they e-mailed me when something I had ordered was out of stock and delay in their new order was expected, gave me the option of waiting or refund. Also, "2008 Products" section on Look USA's website - www.lookcycle-usa.com - has a link to Look's clothing "boutique" (their term not mine), I believe in France. If you do a Euros to dollars comparison (Look website prices are in Euros), some are cheaper and some are higher than Glorycycle. No idea about shipping from the Look site, haven't gotten that far yet.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

I bought some sweet Look clothes from the boutique site in France at great prices only to find out that I am now being charged a hefty import tax on them!


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

How hefty an import tax? What was the manner of shipping of the goods and billing/collection for the import tax?


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

I received a bill for "Customs duty" of $48 on bibs and two jerseys a month after purchase. $18.62 for the items, $15 for handling fee and $15 for residence fee. The invoice is from a company called tnt.com. The package was actually shipped via global express. I wonder if its legit?


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

What was the total purchase price, with and without shipping? Sounds like you're getting "screwed" on the handling and residence fees - I wonder if they're a fixed amount no matter how much (small) the value of the goods is.


----------

